# 522 snowblower could run better



## Lemondzurich (Jan 7, 2022)

I have a JD 522 snowblower that I estimate my parents bought in 1983 or 1984. It works great, but it's clear the engine could run better. I'd like to replace the carburetor. Is it worth trying to clean it, or is replacement the way to go?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm in the camp of put a new one on, as there like 15.00 w/free shipping .....

I may get an ultra sonic cleaner, just to clean up some old ones I shelved along the way. ?


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm in the camp of cleaning first. As a minimum, pull the bottom bolt/jet and make sure the tiny hole is clear. Then adjust the main jet out 2 turns to start with and fine tune it from there.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

There are different levels of cleaning, disassemble, carb cleaner, dunk tank, ultrasonic cleaner, welding tip cleaners, removal of the Welch plug.


----------



## Fordiesel69 (12 mo ago)

If carter, walbro, niki, mikuni, or kei hien i'd say clean all day long. Tecumseh are very hard to get right unless you are very patient.

Ultrasonic and the ability to spray it out with compressed air is a must. 

Mild acid soak is also needed.


----------

